# Canon RC-6 Wireless Remote Controller



## dcphotog (Oct 13, 2011)

is this compatible w/ the T3?  Is says it's compatible w/ other models similar, but just want to make sure.

Anyone have experience w/ this remote?  Thoughts?


----------

